# LensTip Review: Tamron 85mm f/1.8 VC



## ahsanford (Apr 12, 2016)

http://www.lenstip.com/472.1-Lens_review-Tamron_SP_85_mm_f_1.8_Di_VC_USD_Introduction.html

Note that their test rig is a 5D3, so this lens being even in the same time zone as the Zeiss Otus 85mm should be taken with a grain of salt.

But not too shabby for the dollar. 

- A


----------

